# Clomid and blocked tubes??????



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Clomid Ladies

I was just wondering if any of you ladies have been given clomid with 1 or both tubes blocked?  

I was just wondering if there was any chance of my cons giving it to me after DH has managed to do his   sample I have PCOS and do not always ovulate  .

Thanks in advance

Charlotte .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Charlotte,

Me and dh have got male factor secondary infertility ,thats what we were told over a year ago,we have had 3 months of clomid all bfn, 2 IUI's both bfn,then I had a HSG and was told my right tube is blocked,so with that and dh's swimmers not doing to well its all stacked against us.

Most clinics do give clomid in the first instance to help regulate your cycle,so I am sure if you talk to your gp or cons they will think about putting you on it .

Good luck with everyhting

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Charlotte,
Are you going to get your tube unblocked?
They wouldnt give me clomid until i had a special scan to see if they were blocked and said there was no point in clomid if the  couldnt get through.
Its a simple op to clear them though. 
Good luck sweetie.
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi girls 

Thanks for your replies.

I would love to get them unblocked but they wont do anything until DH has done his sperm test.  Plus my cons has said that tubal surgery does not work .  Thats OK for him to say as these is no way that we could afford ivf and we would not get it on the nhs as I already have a son from a previous relationship.  So I would give it a try if he would let me as I know we could not afford the other option.

Thanks again girls you rock!!!!!!

Chazz .x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Chazz

I am on Clomid and only have one functioning tube and a dodgey cystic ovary. I think it depends on the consultant whether or not they think clomid will work with blocked tubes (we've basically been told it is unlikely too).
You may find that Clomid kick starts you ovulating and that has too be a good thing in the long run no matter what.

Good luck
Debs


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks again girls

I can't do anything until DH does his bit.  I was just lucking for some advice as I can feel my dream slipping away and I don't know what to do  .

Love to you all

Chazz


----------

